# DSG adaptation/ reset issue, P1815, P1820



## Esaus (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi!

Description:
I recently did a reset/adaptation to my Passat CC, 3.6l v6 2009 with the dsg6 transmission that has done 200000km where i wanted to improve the jerking during 1st gear and reversing. The problem was only noticable when the car was warmed up and ran fine when cold.

I used the rosstech adaptation descrition on their forum by going through groups 061 and so on. I was however using obdeleven as the code reader for it. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_CC_(35)

The adaptation worked well as i understood it, but the problem arose as i restarted the car and tried to do the prescribed test drive.

History:
I had a fault code P0868 - Transmission Fluid Pressure Adaption at Limit prior to this and it stayed on after i did a transmission fluid change at the correct temp and method for filling it up. The fault code persisted. I was planning on replacing the temp sensor and oil pump soon but now i got a new problem.

The problem:
While putting it into triptronic mode or drive mode after the adaptation the car wont engange first gear or reverse. I may hear a clunk as it tries but wont then engage gears first or reverse. Sometimes i get it to engange but it jumps back into neutral after a few meters.

I get the following fault codes when trying to drive after resetting them several times: 
P1815 - Press.ctrl. valve 1 Short circuit to B+ Implausible signal
Intermittent
P1820 - Press.ctrl. valve 2 Short circuit to B+ Implausible signal
Intermittent

I tried doing the adaptation again but it had the same result. Sometimes it only shows the P1815 code and not the other. 

Could it have been the adaptation that caused this as a side problem? Prior issues with the solenoids causing the previous problems? New problems manifesting as to worn clutch or not yet finished clutchpack adaptation from the test drive?

Any help is much appreciated as i cant drive the car... 
As this is possibly a very expensive problem im not happy but I will do it DIY as far as i can.

If i cant find a solution and if it is the solenoids that are bad i will replace them instead of buying a new or used mechatronic unit. 

Sincerely Esaus


----------



## johnmert (Apr 4, 2017)

*DSG adaptation/ reset issue, P1815*

Description: I recently did a reset/adaptation to my VW CC, 2.0 TDI with the dsg6 transmission that has done 80000km where i wanted to improve the jerking during gear jerk from 3rd to 4th The problem was only noticable when the car was warmed up and ran fine when cold.
I used the rosstech adaptation descrition on their forum by going through groups 061 and so on. I was however using obdeleven as the code reader for it. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_CC_(35)
The adaptation worked well as i understood it, but the problem arose as i restarted the car and tried to do the prescribed test drive.
History: I had a fault code P0868 - Transmission Fluid Pressure Adaption at Limit prior to this and it stayed on after i did a transmission fluid change at the correct temp and method for filling it up. The fault code persisted. I was planning on replacing the temp sensor and oil pump soon but now i got a new problem.
The problem: While putting it into triptronic mode or drive mode after the adaptation the car wont engange first gear or reverse. I may hear a clunk as it tries but wont then engage gears first or reverse. Sometimes i get it to engange but it jumps back into neutral after a few meters.
I get the following fault codes when trying to drive after resetting them several times: P1815 - Press.ctrl. valve 1 Short circuit to B+
I tried doing the adaptation again but it had the same result. Sometimes it only shows the P1815 code and not the other. 
Could it have been the adaptation that caused this as a side problem? Prior issues with the solenoids causing the previous problems? New problems manifesting as to worn clutch or not yet finished clutchpack adaptation from the test drive?
Any help is much appreciated as i cant drive the car... As this is possibly a very expensive problem im not happy but I will do it DIY as far as i can.
If i cant find a solution and if it is the solenoids that are bad i will replace them instead of buying a new or used mechatronic unit.


----------



## StoleNo1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Do you resolve problem?


----------



## Joshuamishler88 (Nov 25, 2018)

Did we get any resolve on this. I'm having the same issue.


----------



## gtwoodjr (Dec 6, 2020)

Any update? Just had the exact same thing occur on my 2007 EOS.


----------



## Massive Wubby (Dec 20, 2020)

Esaus said:


> Hi!
> 
> Description:
> I recently did a reset/adaptation to my Passat CC, 3.6l v6 2009 with the dsg6 transmission that has done 200000km where i wanted to improve the jerking during 1st gear and reversing. The problem was only noticable when the car was warmed up and ran fine when cold.
> ...





Esaus said:


> Hi!
> 
> Description:
> I recently did a reset/adaptation to my Passat CC, 3.6l v6 2009 with the dsg6 transmission that has done 200000km where i wanted to improve the jerking during 1st gear and reversing. The problem was only noticable when the car was warmed up and ran fine when cold.
> ...


Did you solve this? Im having a similar issue.


----------



## gtwoodjr (Dec 6, 2020)

Massive Wubby said:


> Did you solve this? Im having a similar issue.


No luck yet! I am checking the fluid level again since the procedure says the fluid level needs to be correct and then I am going to attempt the adaption again. I can currently drive the car for a few minutes and then the problem reoccurs. Not sure if temperature causes it to come back, but after driving for a few minutes I turn off the car, turn it back on and the problem returns.


----------



## Massive Wubby (Dec 20, 2020)

gtwoodjr said:


> No luck yet! I am checking the fluid level again since the procedure says the fluid level needs to be correct and then I am going to attempt the adaption again. I can currently drive the car for a few minutes and then the problem reoccurs. Not sure if temperature causes it to come back, but after driving for a few minutes I turn off the car, turn it back on and the problem returns.


If you've already tried doing a dsg fluid swap, I've got a feeling it's the n215 and n216 solenoids. For what it's worth, I watched a youtube video of a couple germans removing the mech unit without pulling the transmission. Looks like it would be fairly easy to replace the solenoids with the mechatronics still on the transmission. Just gotta remove the dogbone mount and push the engine/trans back towards the dogbone mount; unplug the harness and remove the mech cover. Might be worth it to just replace the solenoids and then swap fluid. You can get borg warners for $70 to $80 per on ebay or chinese for $30 each...


----------



## gtwoodjr (Dec 6, 2020)

Massive Wubby said:


> If you've already tried doing a dsg fluid swap, I've got a feeling it's the n215 and n216 solenoids. For what it's worth, I watched a youtube video of a couple germans removing the mech unit without pulling the transmission. Looks like it would be fairly easy to replace the solenoids with the mechatronics still on the transmission. Just gotta remove the dogbone mount and push the engine/trans back towards the dogbone mount; unplug the harness and remove the mech cover. Might be worth it to just replace the solenoids and then swap fluid. You can get borg warners for $70 to $80 per on ebay or chinese for $30 each...


Agreed, but I am just concerned that there was no issue before the procedure and no the car is undriveable. I just drove to Florida and back 2700 miles with no real problem.


----------



## gtwoodjr (Dec 6, 2020)

After swapping the solenoids and still having the same issue, I finally replaced the whole mechatronic. Bought a used complete transmission with only 44k on it for $350 and swapped the mechatronic. Will probably send the old unit to ECUTesting for a rebuild.


----------



## Gavinsdiesels (6 mo ago)

Did replacing the mecatronics fix it.


----------



## gtwoodjr (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes it did. 2 trips to Florida since and 22k miles with no issues. Still need to send the old unit for rebuild, but I definitely will.


----------

